# Wireless router for Iberbanda



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi hope you can help!
We bought our Zyxel 660 wireless router that we used to use with Post Office Broadband in the UK to Spain. I have tied to use it with our Iberbanda phone/internet line here in Spain but have not been successful. 
The wireless light is flashing on the router but it will not connect to the internet. Someone did tell me we had to have an access point router which i am told this is not.
Iberbands i believe use Zyxel routers but i am unsure if this type of router will work, any ideas. If not where can i buy a wireless router compatible with Iberbanda please,what sort of price are they, we are not far from Puerto Lumbreras/Lorca area. Many thanks in anticipation. :juggle:


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Just wondering if you have changed all the connection settings in the Zyxel 660 from the UK settings to the Iberbanda settings?
They will use different log on, different DNS etc etc...
This may be the reason why the "internet" light is not on, as it is not configured to the Iberbanda settings.
Does the DSL light come on? On most routers there are two lights DSL mean the modem has found the DSL line, and the "internet" light is to actually connect to the internet.

As long as you have the Iberbanda settings I would have thought just about any ADSL2 Modem / Router will work...Belkins, Netgear, DLink...


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I am probably being REALLY thick--- but I use Iberbanda for wireless internet-no phone as I use VOIP stunt- and they supplied the router as part of their installation.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

zilly said:


> I am probably being REALLY thick--- but I use Iberbanda for wireless internet-no phone as I use VOIP stunt- and they supplied the router as part of their installation.


Yes, I thought all internet providers gave you a free router these days as part of the contract! Have you asked them Jaxx?

But I don't see why you shouldn't be able to configure the one you have. Here's a list of Iberbanda manuals for configuring routers, which will give you the settings; there is one Zyxel on the list, not the same model, but it might help.

Iberbanda - Manuales


----------

